# just got my Z !



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well I got the car today. It's a 83' Datsun 280zx TURBO ! You know the 5spd. inline 6 cylinder turbo. I don't know the engine code on it yet. If any of you guys could tell me that would be great. A friend of mine tells me there was a recall on the stock injectors on the car back in 83' Was this true ? If it is I'll call the dealership monday and take it down there to get fixed. Other then taht it run's pretty good. Me and a mechanic friend of mine are gonna run through the electrical system later next week to check for bugs. Other then that I'mma get some minor work done and go straight to the body and get the A/C fixed cause it's UGLY very UGLY. Once I get the face lift done along with paint,and audio system installed. I'mma go bad and give the engine a total make over as well. I hope to have it nopi ready by the time of the next Tour when it rolls around. If any of you guys are willing to help me out. That would be great !


----------

